# ارتداء الجينزات الضيقه ...دمار داخلى احذر منه



## كرستينا كركر (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجينزات الضيقة انتشرت بشكل كبير خاصة في الوقت الحاضر فترى الرجال والنساء والاطفال يتناوبون على شرائها وارتدائها فهي تعتبر رمزا لاظهار مفاتن وجمال الجسد وللفت الانتباه او احيانا اتباعا للموضة السائدة والمنتشرة بشكل غريب في الوطن العربي لذلك خصصنا هذا المقال لاعضاء مدونة كل يوم معلومة طبية لنبين ان الجينزات الضيقة لها اضرار صحية عديدة قد تتسبب في احداثها ومنها :




الم الفخذ المذلي - Meralgia paresthetica :

الشعور بخدران ووخز والم حارق في المنطقة العليا من الفخذ بسبب حدوث ضيق او ضغط شديد على الاعصاب في تلك المنطقة ومن مسبباتها الرئيسية ارتداء الملابس الضيقة واهما الجينزات



عدوى الخميرة المهبلية: Vaginal yeast infection
حيث ان ارتداء الملابس الضيقة وخاصة الجينزات يغلق منافذ التنفس ويقيد المساحة الفارغة في الجزء الاسفل من الجسم وهذا يولد ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة وازدياد نسبة الرطوبة في تلك المنطقة مما ينتج عن ذلك التهاب في المهبل يؤدي الى تهيجه وزيادة شديدة في افرازاته مرفقا بها حكة مستمرة و ضغط شديد وهذه العوامل تهيء الجو المناسب لتكاثر البكتيريا في المهبل وتوسعها محدثة بعد ذلك عدوى الخميرة المهبلية

الحموضة المعوية: Acid Reflux/Heartburn

حيث ان الخصر الضيق للجينز يسبب ضغط شديد على البطن ويقيد العمليات الداخلية التي تحدث خلال عملية الهضم قيؤدي ذلك الى عودة الاحماض الى المريء ويؤدي ذلك الى الحرقة والحموضة في المعدة او احيانا في الحلق والصدر


الام في البطن: Abdominal Pain/Constipation

كما ذكرنا ان الخصر الضيق للجينز يؤثر على البطن بضغطه وحشره وهذا يؤثر على عملية الهضم ايضا ويصعبها مما تسبب عسر في الهضم والام في البطن

ضرر في الجهاز التناسلس للرجل

فالجينز الضيق يضغط على الخصيتين ويقيد حركة الدورة الدموية ويزيد من درجة حرارة محيطهما ويسبب الحكة وظهور الفطريات احيانا ويؤثر بشكل سلبي على نمو العضو الذكري خاصة في مرحلة عدم اكتمال النمو

ومما سبق ذكره فان تقييض عمل الدورة الدموية والضغط الشديد على الاعصاب واغلاق مجاري تنفس الجلد الذي تسببه ارتداء الجينزات الضيقة قد يؤدي الى تطور متلازمة قشرة البرتقال او السيليوليت وويزيد من سرعة انتشار الدوالي

ناصر الشملاوي
فريق كل يوم معلومة طبية

المصادر :
cbs news mayo clinic
canada free press
newyork daily news 
منقووووووول​​*


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك
مميز جداا


----------



## كرستينا كركر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا جدا
> الرب يباركك
> مميز جداا



*ميرسى للمرور الحميل استاذى
ومتشكره جدا للتقييم الغالى​​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع حلو ومهم
ومن له أذنان للسمع فليسمع


----------



## كرستينا كركر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> موضوع حلو ومهم
> ومن له أذنان للسمع فليسمع



*الاحلى مرورك ابو تربو 
ربنا يفرحك​​*


----------



## fredyyy (26 فبراير 2012)

*معلومات قيمة 

شكرًا لتعبك *

.


----------



## تيمو (26 فبراير 2012)

حاسس حالي بتابع برنامج الشريعة والحياة هههههههههه 

أتسائل: متى سيُكتب موضوع عن المصافحة بين الجنسين  


عاقل يكتب وعاقل يصدّق


----------



## Servant Of Christ (27 فبراير 2012)

> ضرر في الجهاز التناسلس للرجل
> 
> فالجينز الضيق يضغط على الخصيتين ويقيد حركة الدورة الدموية ويزيد من درجة حرارة محيطهما ويسبب الحكة وظهور الفطريات احيانا ويؤثر بشكل سلبي على نمو العضو الذكري خاصة في مرحلة عدم اكتمال النمو




:fun_lol:


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2012)

طيب واللى بيشترية واسع وبيضيق


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 فبراير 2012)

البس الموضة مع الحشمة وبعيد عن الاضرارالصحية


----------



## fredyyy (2 مارس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> طيب واللى بيشترية واسع وبيضيق


 
*يبطـَّل ياكل مكرونة ... وبيتزا كينج *

*والحلو ... بنانا بوت *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

.


----------



## magedrn (2 مارس 2012)

طيب واللى مش بيعرف يلبس غير جينز يعمل ايه بس 
يروح يولع فى نفسه ولا ماينزلش خالص من بيتهم :36_11_13:


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 مارس 2012)

* كلام جميل ياريت  البنات تشوف الموضوع دة  انا لى سؤال  للبنات  ؟ لماذا لبس الضيق من اساسة لية ولماذا وعلشان اية والغرض منة اية  لية اساسا تلبس ضيق؟؟*


----------



## zama (3 مارس 2012)

> *ارتداء الجينزات الضيقه ...دمار داخلى احذر منه*



واضح أنك من المعارضة  ..

لييييييييه الكلام دا ؟؟ 

يا أختي خلي الناس تلبس و تدلع _ بحسب الأتجاهات _ و أدينا بنتفرج ع الأشتغالات  ..

==

الموضوع يُحذف و يُغلق الآن و ليس لاحقاً  ..

هههههههههههههه ..

==

لأ بجد ، شخصياً أنا مستغرب من الأستايلات الغريبة دي ، بغض النظر من مفاتن الجسد و الخطية و 

الجو دا ، أنا نفسي أعرف اللبس الضيق أووي دا بيلبسوه أزاي ؟؟ !!

بلاش بيتلبس أزاي ، بيغيروا اللبس أزاي ؟؟ !! بالكوريك  ..

بجد في جينز و الجو دا ، أستايله كلاسيك نوعاً ما ، بيكون لطيف و عملي ..

==

عموماً ، أحترامي لكافة الأذواء ..

==

بخصوص الأضرار الصحية ، أنا متشاؤم جداً من الدعايا دي _ بعيداً عن مقصدي لكلامك يا أختي _ 

لأن أي أستايل بيكون عليه الفلاش ، بلاقي إشاعات تظهر عليه ، مثلاً :

1- حزام _ أهبل _ للشباب كان كان بأسورته قرص تليفون بيلف و مغناطيس ، طلع الكلام عليه 

إنه من إسرائيل و بيجيب العقم و ذيلت الأخبار بوقتها بعناوين مقالات و أسماء منظمات كبيرة ع الخبر ..

مُختصراً : ما أقصده ، هو أن الأخبار دي بتكون فرقعة مستوردين لبعض ، شغل صُناع السوق ، 

دا موال فيه حكايات لأكتر من مبدأ ، 

لكن بالعموم ، " أنسجموا بالإيقاع و وقت المرض هندخل المستشفي و بالأخر هنموت ، عادي مفيش 

مفاجئات  " ..

==

bye ..


----------



## zama (3 مارس 2012)

> *لماذا لبس الضيق من اساسة لية ولماذا وعلشان اية والغرض منة اية  لية اساسا تلبس ضيق؟؟*



بعد إذن أختي صاحبة الموضوع ، هرد ..

==

البنات بتلبس ضيق لأنها أقتصادية و موفرة و البعض بيقصد أغراض تانية ما علينا ، دي جزئية لازم نرفع 

القبعة ليهم ..

علشان بيدلعوا نفسهم و دا بيدل لرقي فكرهم ، لئلا يصابوا بالأكتئاب ، و زعلهم هينعكس علينا يا عمنا ..

==

بعدين أنا بحب لما البنت بتعبر عن نفسها ، حلو أوي إجادة أي نوع من التعبير عن النفس غير الجسد ، 

دا معني اللجوء لكدا ، يبئا هي مفتقرة الفكر ، دا مش ذنب البنات بس ، لكن المجتمع بأكمله شريك 

بالإنحدار دا ، لأن لولا إن المجتمع شريك بالفراغ دا ، لولا أننا لسه بصدد حوار أمور نُقَنّعْها بالدين و تجوهر

بالسطحية .. 

==

*البنت ما يصح أن يُلقي بها عبء المسئولية بكامله* ..

==

bye ..


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 مارس 2012)

zama قال:


> بعد إذن أختي صاحبة الموضوع ، هرد ..
> 
> ==
> 
> ...


 شكرا   ليك يااخى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 مارس 2012)

*مقاله فيها معلومات مفيده-----*
* اعتقد الواحد لاذم يشوف إيه الى ينفعه و ينفع حجم جسمه و بيئته--*
* و طبعا اللبس الضيق اصلا مش مريح فى الحركه و لو على الموضه و يعطى شكل جميل  الموضه مقالتش نشترى شىء ديق علينا و يخش بمساعده الصابونا-- دى حاجه توقف القلب ههههههههههههههه*
*لو بتتكلمو على الجينس السكينى فده ممكن يتجاب على القد و ميبقاش ملزق و ماسك و مفصل الجسم-- و على حسب الجسم بردو-- يعنى قد اقبله على فتاه نحيفه و لا اتقبله على فتاه ممتلئه الجسم--*
* يعنى لاذم نفهم ان ناخذ من الموضه ما يتناسب معنا و مع حجم جسمنا و شكله--*


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *مقاله فيها معلومات مفيده-----*
> * اعتقد الواحد لاذم يشوف إيه الى ينفعه و ينفع حجم جسمه و بيئته--*
> * و طبعا اللبس الضيق اصلا مش مريح فى الحركه و لو على الموضه و يعطى شكل جميل  الموضه مقالتش نشترى شىء ديق علينا و يخش بمساعده الصابونا-- دى حاجه توقف القلب ههههههههههههههه*
> *لو بتتكلمو على الجينس السكينى فده ممكن يتجاب على القد و ميبقاش ملزق و ماسك و مفصل الجسم-- و على حسب الجسم بردو-- يعنى قد اقبله على فتاه نحيفه و لا اتقبله على فتاه ممتلئه الجسم--*
> * يعنى لاذم نفهم ان ناخذ من الموضه ما يتناسب معنا و مع حجم جسمنا و شكله--*



*المشكلة ياحبوا اعدائكم ان فى بنات تبقى زى الكورة والبطيخة  وتلبس ضيق جدا تلاقى  كدة ضربة من كل مكان  
 ممكن البنت تكون اجمل واحدة من غير يعنى تضرب من كل مكان  وتلبس اللى يراعى االمجتمع وتحافظ على نفسها مش ميلون عين  تفصص فيها  . انا فى نظرى جمال الروح والقلب والاسلوب التعامل اجمل ميلون من من جمال الشكل  والجسم لان الشكل والجسم بيتغير  كل مرة  بيتغير اما الروح والقلب  يبقى ثابت مدى الحياة 
 المخ والايام دة اصحاب العقول وخدين اجازة مفتوحة هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------

